
Private Search Engines That Respect Your Data - fraqed
https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-private-search-engines/
======
rasengan
Rather than trust a search engine and what it does with data, private search
[1] never gets identifiable information, period.

[1] [https://private.sh](https://private.sh)

